

Ask HN: What LaTeX resumé template do you use? - Zarathu

I'm looking to update my resumé, but I want it to look a little nicer.<p>I was thinking about compiling a PDF in Photoshop instead of writing it in LaTeX.  What do you suggest?<p>Rails dev, here.
======
nshah
I personally prefer LaTeX to any other typesetting or word processing software
and I use the Modern CV template to be found at [http://tug.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/modernc...](http://tug.ctan.org/tex-
archive/macros/latex/contrib/moderncv/)

------
Rod
I write my _resumé_ in LaTeX. I did not use any template. What I did was:

a) I collected a few sexy-looking _resumés_ from various illustrious
academics.

b) I selected the features I liked the most from each of those sample
_resumés_.

c) I created my own LaTeX document from scratch, including the features I
liked the most from the collection of samples. It takes some work, but you get
exactly what you're looking for.

~~~
RobGR
Is the LaTeX source posted somewhere ? Or at least the final output, so I can
check out these sexy features ?

~~~
Rod
Any academic (professor, post-doc, grad student) has a CV or _resumé_ in PDF
or PS format in his / her webpage. Sources of inspiration galore.

Googling for LaTeX source code would work too. I use _TeXnicCenter_ to write
LaTeX files, and it probably comes with a _resumé_ template already.

